# Operation FFF! (Fireworks for FOGs on the Fourth)



## txmatt

After a year here I notice people know those who have joined in a common +/- 6 month window the best. How do the newbies get to know the FOGs? Why not bomb em?

I am going to launch a strike or two at some FOGs just prior to the 4th; and think it would be fun if I could talk some other members into hitting some old timers as well. Bomb whomever you want, but I am going to keep a list of people who are getting hit - we can ensure a large number of targets enjoy CS pyrotechnics this way. 

People of course have different opinions of what constitutes a FOG; but in my book anyone who has been here since 2003 or earlier counts.

So if you want to enlist just reply here, shoot me a PM, and I will let you know if that person is on my list yet.

I would also like to enlist the help of the Justices to get some addresses; and would appreciate it if someone who has the addresses of some of the '97 and '99 crew could PM me and supply some of them. It would be best if these addresses were "on file" instead of needing to be requested.

What do you think?
-Matt-


----------



## Moglman-cl

Great idea Matt. PM sent.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

txmatt said:


> After a year here I notice people know those who have joined in a common +/- 6 month window the best. How do the newbies get to know the FOGs? Why not bomb em?
> 
> I am going to launch a strike or two at some FOGs just prior to the 4th; and think it would be fun if I could talk some other members into hitting some old timers as well. Bomb whomever you want, but I am going to keep a list of people who are getting hit - we can ensure a large number of targets enjoy CS pyrotechnics this way.
> 
> People of course have different opinions of what constitutes a FOG; but in my book anyone who has been here since 2003 or earlier counts.
> 
> So if you want to enlist just reply here, shoot me a PM, and I will let you know if that person is on my list yet.
> 
> I would also like to enlist the help of the Justices to get some addresses; and would appreciate it if someone who has the addresses of some of the '97 and '99 crew could PM me and supply some of them. It would be best if these addresses were "on file" instead of needing to be requested.
> 
> What do you think?
> -Matt-


oh yeah!!! We're in there! wooohooo...

a bombin we will go, 
a bombin we will go, 
high ho the derry-o, 
a bombin we will go

you should of heard me singin it..LOL.. Frank ran out of the room screamin for mercy.. :r

I've got a couple of goodies to send too. Let me check and see whose addresses I have..


----------



## txmatt

Thanks to the Justices and Moglman for joining in! 

Frank and Anita are renowned around CS for their black book of coordinates for targets; and now Anita is looking for special goodies to add to their ammo aimed at two targets.

Moglman decided one FOG just wasn't enough; he's already obtaining co-ordinates for 2 of ya old bastages!  

I have my sights set on 2 of you as well. Three hours into planning and six targets are getting taken out by Operation FFF! Woohooo! :u :u :u 

-Matt-


----------



## IHT

kick ass idea, matt.
although i joined in '03 (barely), please don't consider me a target or FOG.

if you need some addy's, i'll try to help (i've sent a few already to the keeper of the address book a few months back).


----------



## Ms. Floydp

txmatt said:


> Thanks to the Justices and Moglman for joining in!
> 
> Frank and Anita are renowned around CS for their black book of coordinates for targets; and now Anita is looking for special goodies to add to their ammo aimed at two targets.
> 
> Moglman decided one FOG just wasn't enough; he's already obtaining co-ordinates for 2 of ya old bastages!
> 
> I have my sights set on 2 of you as well. Three hours into planning and six targets are getting taken out by Operation FFF! Woohooo! :u :u :u
> 
> -Matt-


Make that 3 Matt... might end up being more than that.


----------



## Foz

Hey Matt I've got a couple guys I've been planning on shipping something off to, I suppose now's as good a time as any, I'll send you a PM

Chris


----------



## Ron1YY

Matt, I want in on this!!!! I have a couple in mind I'd like to thank for the advice I've gotten here in the form of a nice Salvo!!!!!! PM Sent


----------



## 5thDan

I love bombings (the CS sort). I'd like to help engage a target or two. PM sent.


----------



## Thurm15

I'm ready to conduct a strafing run or two and I've got 2 targets in mind. Just need an address on 1. I'll Pm you.


----------



## txmatt

Wow *amazing* response! I am going to need to start a spreadsheet or something.

Lets look at launch date of 6/27 or 6/28.. (depending on if it is going to take 2 or 3 days to priority mail it from your loc.) This should allow most bombs to hit on Thursday the 30th before people head out of town for the holiday.

I have a BUNCH of PMs to return; I will get to them all soon.

-Matt-


----------



## Moglman-cl

txmatt said:


> Wow *amazing* response! I am going to need to start a spreadsheet or something.
> 
> Lets look at launch date of 6/27 or 6/28.. (depending on if it is going to take 2 or 3 days to priority mail it from your loc.) This should allow most bombs to hit on Thursday the 30th before people head out of town for the holiday.
> 
> I have a BUNCH of PMs to return; I will get to them all soon.
> 
> -Matt-


Matt, you set the date of the strike and we'll stand ready. Independence Day will mark a new world where noob anarchy runs amok, because FOGs are too content too move.

Leaflets are being dropped ...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

lot's of FOG's out there so there needs to be a good response to hit them all.. if not just most of them. Keep it coming fellows.. wooooohoooooooo, this is gonna be fun!!!!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Count me in Matt. I"ve got a couple I"d like to hit.....I mean bomb!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Im in. I think Depends are wonderful humidification stabilizers for in transit bombs and could prove useful for some of the fogeys. :r


----------



## croatan

Matt,

Count me in on the bombing run; it's a worthwhile "thank you" for all the work they've done and information they have contributed to the board.


----------



## SigEpGF

Hi Matt,

Please add me to the list of newbies who would be happy to bomb a FOG! :gn 

G :u


----------



## pnoon

PM sent with target info.

If you need another bomber, let me know. :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp

How are we doing here Matt?


----------



## txmatt

Anita,

PM sent.


Other bombers, stand by - working out logisitics and targeting. If you PMd me and haven't yet received a reply we'll try to get to you soon.

-Matt-


----------



## Jason Love III

Don't know if it's too late to jump in here to bomb an elder, but I'm in. PM sent!


----------



## Nooner

I'm in as well... been doing some summer cleaning getting ready for my first shipment of ISOMs - have some good aged domestics I would love to share.


----------



## txmatt

The voluteers keep piling up!!

I was in over my head. I started a spreadsheet and Frank & Anita are now helping to match up volunteers with targets. I have contacted Sprint to get an OC-3 run from here to Virginia to keep the communications going smootly.

While I was very proud of my squadron that placed 11 boxes on a target's porch the same day (and 13 total!); this bombing run already appears it will be more spectaular.

I have chatted with some of the bombers and they are getting creative; not just cigars will be flying at our targets! (Be sure NOT to send actual fireworks though.) :u

Beta Oscar Oscar Mary....Over and Out

-Matt-


----------



## Ms. Floydp

txmatt said:


> The voluteers keep piling up!!
> 
> I was in over my head. I started a spreadsheet and Frank & Anita are now helping to match up volunteers with targets. I have contacted Sprint to get an OC-3 run from here to Virginia to keep the communications going smootly.
> 
> While I was very proud of my squadron that placed 11 boxes on a target's porch the same day (and 13 total!); this bombing run already appears it will be more spectaular.
> 
> I have chatted with some of the bombers and they are getting creative; not just cigars will be flying at our targets! (Be sure NOT to send actual fireworks though.) :u
> 
> Beta Oscar Oscar Mary....Over and Out
> 
> -Matt-


PM's are flying all over the world right now as we speak...

Your XO's are on it Matt... fellow BOTL's answer your PM's so we can get this underway!! yipppppppppeeeee...this is gonna be good!


----------



## filly

Nice idea Matt!  I feel sorry for some of the FOG'S on board here....heheheheh


----------



## txmatt

filly said:


> Nice idea Matt!  I feel sorry for some of the FOG'S on board here....heheheheh


Look gang!

We made a Foxy.Overweening.Gal neverous!!! :u :gn

(and damn was it hard to find the replacement O word for the acronym!)

-Matt-


----------



## floydp

Anita is going thru the pms now, must be 30 of them.. Matt ya opened a can a worms this time.. :r 


Man its a great turn out folks.. WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ms. Floydp

wooo hoooo!!! I'm not nervous...excited is a better word for it!! This is just too kewl!! I get to sit on my front porch, drink some really great wine and work with spreadsheets (I just love that) while chatting with other LOTL's about who is it they want to bomb... does life get any better?????? I doubt it.. I'm sitting here enjoying my 3rd smoke of the day and I happened to choose 1 of Frank's Punch Elite's I think (Punch I'm sure of) and it's proving to be a very good cigar to smoke.. actually it's a cigar that got me to smoking on my own. I used to just share with Frank but really grew to love them myself. 

Anyhow, back to business... I'll try to not screw this up but there's alot of people wanting in on this and it's the kewlest thing I've ever seen!!! 

Keep the pm's coming... I'll save them as I go along so hopefully I won't go over the limit of pm's.


----------



## floydp

Ms. Floydp said:


> wooo hoooo!!! I'm not nervous...excited is a better word for it!! This is just too kewl!! I get to sit on my front porch, drink some really great wine and work with spreadsheets (I just love that) while chatting with other LOTL's about who is it they want to bomb... does life get any better?????? I doubt it.. I'm sitting here enjoying my 3rd smoke of the day and I happened to choose 1 of Frank's Punch Elite's I think (Punch I'm sure of) and it's proving to be a very good cigar to smoke.. actually it's a cigar that got me to smoking on my own. I used to just share with Frank but really grew to love them myself.
> 
> Anyhow, back to business... I'll try to not screw this up but there's alot of people wanting in on this and it's the kewlest thing I've ever seen!!!
> 
> Keep the pm's coming... I'll save them as I go along so hopefully I won't go over the limit of pm's.


Punch double maduro rothy dear..


----------



## filly

txmatt said:


> Look gang!
> 
> We made a Foxy.Overweening.Gal neverous!!! :u :gn
> 
> (and damn was it hard to find the replacement O word for the acronym!)
> 
> -Matt-


 :r well done for sure!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Shit Matt..... didn't see this thread for a couple o days.... sorry I'm late

But count the X man IN!!!! 

I would love to be able to pay some of the FOG's back for not only their knowledge but their generosity as well.

Foggies be warned.... you're about to get XXX smacked MUAHAHAHAHAH 

XXX


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Wow, you talk about a turn-out!!!!!!! yippppeeeeeee!!!

I have pm'd everyone that wants a part in this so if you didn't get a pm, let me know, it was just an oversight on my part. I've emptied out my pm's 3 times so far..LOL


----------



## filly

Sent you another with some info!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

thank you filly!! This is working out very nicely.. great idea Matt!!

We do still have a couple of FOG's left if anyone wants one!!


----------



## pnoon

Ms. Floydp said:


> wooo hoooo!!! I'm not nervous...excited is a better word for it!! This is just too kewl!!


You said it !
Armed and at the ready. Target acquired and waiting for the order to fire. 
:bx :bx

Are these bombs to be anonymous? (No return address or note inside)
Or should the target know their bomber and why they are being bombed?
Just another newbie question.


----------



## txmatt

pnoon said:


> You said it !
> Armed and at the ready. Target acquired and waiting for the order to fire.
> :bx :bx
> 
> Are these bombs to be anonymous? (No return address or note inside)
> Or should the target know their bomber and why they are being bombed?
> Just another newbie question.


Entirely up to you Pnoon!

Filly are you supplying my XO with addresses? Much appreciated because there are some targets we lack the coordinates of.

-Matt-


----------



## rumballs

I'll join in - am I supposed to PM Matt? Anita?


----------



## filly

txmatt said:


> Entirely up to you Pnoon!
> 
> Filly are you supplying my XO with addresses? Much appreciated because there are some targets we lack the coordinates of.
> 
> -Matt-


I had some of the more elite members, but only just a few. I Pm'ed Anita, you might want to wait until AFTER the 4th bc many of these FOG's will be at the SoCal herf or out of town.

filly


----------



## pnoon

filly said:


> I had some of the more elite members, but only just a few. I Pm'ed Anita, you might want to wait until AFTER the 4th bc many of these FOG's will be at the SoCal herf or out of town.
> 
> filly


Wait? Or not? That is the question.

I will PM Anita and find out. 
I plan to be at the SoCal herf on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting many of you.


----------



## RcktS4

how the hell I missed this is beyond me... I'm VERY in, great idea matt!

PMs sent.


----------



## txmatt

Important!​
We are changing the launch date to July 5th. Many of the FOG's are going to be at SOCAL herf and the cigars could end up sitting on someon's porch getting dried out if you launch this week.

So all bombs should be launched on Tuedaday July 5th unless that day is difficult for you, in which case the next convenient day.

-Matt-


----------



## floydp

txmatt said:


> Important!​
> We are changing the launch date to July 5th. Many of the FOG's are going to be at SOCAL herf and the cigars could end up sitting on someon's porch getting dried out if you launch this week.
> 
> So all bombs should be launched on Tuedaday July 5th unless that day is difficult for you, in which case the next convenient day.
> 
> -Matt-


Aye captain...


----------



## Moglman-cl

txmatt said:


> Important!​
> We are changing the launch date to July 5th. Many of the FOG's are going to be at SOCAL herf and the cigars could end up sitting on someon's porch getting dried out if you launch this week.
> 
> So all bombs should be launched on Tuedaday July 5th unless that day is difficult for you, in which case the next convenient day.
> 
> -Matt-


Arrggh! You got it. Maybe they'll need humidor restocking and bed rest after the SOCAL herf and other 4th activities.


----------



## pnoon

txmatt said:


> So all bombs should be launched on Tuedaday July 5th unless that day is difficult for you, in which case the next convenient day.
> 
> -Matt-


Understood.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

ok guys.. I have another FOG that's needing to be hit.. someone PM me and I'll give it to ya.


----------



## txmatt

Its not too late to get into the FFF Squadron! :gn 

Post here, PM Me (and I will send you to Anita) or PM mission control and send to Ms. FloydP - she can get you a target.

FOGs: you got an extra weeks' stay due to the SoCal Herf, you better live it up before you get nuked in celebration of our wonderful Country! :u 


-Matt-


----------



## rumballs

Anita, check your PMs. Quick question about target.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

mmblz said:


> Anita, check your PMs. Quick question about target.


I'd like to give you a quick answer but I didn't get a pm..


----------



## rumballs

Ms. Floydp said:


> I'd like to give you a quick answer but I didn't get a pm..


ok, just tried again...


----------



## Nathan

For some reason this thread blended in. I have no idea how I didn't see this before today... Could I get coordinates of someone who might like NCs? I don't have any cubans or good smokes for that matter so I will just go to the store and buy a few ones and mail them out.


----------



## txmatt

I just had a *"duh"* realization: 
The Post Office won't be open on Monday the 5th.. Chalk this up to the lack of sleep my lovely newborn daughter is causing.

So if you want drop it off in a box on the 5th feel free but official launch date is (again) postponed to the 6th.

Therefore the targets will be getting hit a week from today. Be afraid FOGs, be very afraid!

-Matt-


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Errrrr.... Matt.... You DO realize that the 4th is on a Monday Right????

We'll probably be able to send the packages out on the 5th..... as its a Tuesday :r


----------



## Moglman-cl

LasciviousXXX said:


> Errrrr.... Matt.... You DO realize that the 4th is on a Monday Right????
> 
> We'll probably be able to send the packages out on the 5th..... as its a Tuesday :r


 :tpd: What he said. Back to Monday July, 5th?


----------



## txmatt

I need more sleep


----------



## filly

:r @matt! too funny! Hope you get some sleep on the holiday at least!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Matt, you're starting to worry us...

I see that you're a daddy again..Congrats by the way!! Where is the thread introducing your little girl to us?? did I miss it???


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Ms. Floydp said:


> Matt, you're starting to worry us...
> 
> I see that you're a daddy again..Congrats by the way!! Where is the thread introducing your little girl to us?? did I miss it???


ok, I've gotten all the FOG's passed out and everyone has a target... anyone else want in, just give a hollar and I'll get you a victim!!


----------



## txmatt

Ms. Floydp said:


> Matt, you're starting to worry us...
> 
> I see that you're a daddy again..Congrats by the way!! Where is the thread introducing your little girl to us?? did I miss it???


I introduced her in this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10665

Dave gave me hell for not posting enough pics so I added more a few weeks later.

-Matt-


----------



## hollywood

Tick, Tick, Tick ....


----------



## txmatt

Reminder, launching tomorrow. Hope you are all having a good 4th holiday weekend!

-Matt-


----------



## Moglman-cl

txmatt said:


> Reminder, launching tomorrow. Hope you are all having a good 4th holiday weekend!
> 
> -Matt-


Locked and loaded

*0103 8555 7494 2307 7761

0103 8555 7494 1259 2008

0103 8555 7494 3356 3520*


----------



## txmatt

Great idea moglman! Bombers post your DC #'s here to make 'em sweat! :u

*0103 8555 7493 5979 2080
0103 8555 7493 4930 6327*

:gn

-Matt-


----------



## Nooner

Tick-Tick-Tick


----------



## rumballs

0304 1560 0002 7779 1196


----------



## mels95yj

Well, since all the post offices around here are out of Priority boxes, I had to go w/UPS. :c 

1Z2814900353027622

Mel


----------



## 5thDan

They are on there way

0304 1560 0001 6546 1293

0305 0830 0000 2670 5328

:w


----------



## pnoon

0103 8555 7494 0206 0227


----------



## RcktS4

0103 8555 7493 8166 7325


----------



## opus

I just noticed this thread now for the first time. Is it too late to join in. If not, let me know


----------



## Ms. Floydp

DC 01038555749402805187

DC 01038555749381833669

DC 01038555749360862147

Bombs away!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I don't know how big the biggest coordinated bombing is but we have 29 targets and 35 bombs being dropped all over this great country!! I think this is just plain

awesome!!!!​


----------



## txmatt

I started this ball rolling but Anita and Frank made it happen.

I knew pretty quickly I was in over my head so I asked Frank and Anita for help. I sent them a spreadsheet with bombers 2 weeks ago. It had 12 or so bombers; most of them needing target(s) and address(es). Many people have signed up since and they enlisted and provided these volunteers with targets.

Now we have *29* targets getting hit, amazing!!! To those of you getting nuked, please aim your retribution at Anita and Frank for their hard work in this effort. I was just the idea guy..

:u :gn

-Matt-


----------



## Ms. Floydp

txmatt said:


> I started this ball rolling but Anita and Frank made it happen.
> 
> I knew pretty quickly I was in over my head so I asked Frank and Anita for help. I sent them a spreadsheet with bombers 2 weeks ago. It had 12 or so bombers; most of them needing target(s) and address(es). Many people have signed up since and they enlisted and provided these volunteers with targets.
> 
> Now we have *29* targets getting hit, amazing!!! To those of you getting nuked, please aim your retribution at Anita and Frank for their hard work in this effort. I was just the idea guy..
> 
> :u :gn
> 
> -Matt-


without the idea we wouldn't be having this conversation but there really wasn't much work to be done. All the credit goes to the volunteers that just couldn't wait to have the chance to slap a few FOG's around a little!! We just provided addresses and just in case anyone is curious.. I got the addresses of all the bombers as well.

I don't know about anyone else but I can't wait to see the pictures get posted!!


----------



## hollywood

WOOOHOOO! I'm off to the post office! Got 3 packages in hand! Somebody's gonna be happy!!!


Tick... Tick... Tick... :r


----------



## Thurm15

I've got 2 enroute as we speak!!!


----------



## floydp

txmatt said:


> I started this ball rolling but Anita and Frank made it happen.
> 
> I knew pretty quickly I was in over my head so I asked Frank and Anita for help. I sent them a spreadsheet with bombers 2 weeks ago. It had 12 or so bombers; most of them needing target(s) and address(es). Many people have signed up since and they enlisted and provided these volunteers with targets.
> 
> Now we have *29* targets getting hit, amazing!!! To those of you getting nuked, please aim your retribution at Anita and Frank for their hard work in this effort. I was just the idea guy..
> 
> :u :gn
> 
> -Matt-


 The Idea is the most important thing knucklehead(saying that lovingly of course), :r besides you and Anita did all the work anyway. I just forwarded a few messages. Drank some beer and smoked some cigars..


----------



## mr.c

0305 0830 0003 5559 0428 

A little payback.


----------



## catfishm2

Launched this mornig

0103 8555 7493 8081 9916

0103 8555 7493 9187 9077


----------



## Jason Love III

Launched this morning - 0103 8555 7494 5472 4511


----------



## Nooner

0302 0980 0003 0042 1262


----------



## hollywood

Hot Diggity Dawg! These sure is some long numbers!? Got 3 FOGs in for a suprise and one that may not be an FOG, but he sure is one big S-B! :r ! Here we go:

03041560000633019551
03041560000633019506
03041560000633019537
03041560000633019544

Better lock yurselfs in the cellar; a storm is a brewin'!


----------



## croatan

0103 8555 7494 8687 3010


----------



## Nathan

0304 1560 0002 9075 5250

Should I tell my FOG that he/she should be expecting something? I didn't but I am just checking.


----------



## opus

Sorry I missed this one. Looks like fun!

I won't be so slow next time.


----------



## Thurm15

Nathan said:


> 0304 1560 0002 9075 5250
> 
> Should I tell my FOG that he/she should be expecting something? I didn't but I am just checking.


Wouldn't be much of a suprise if ya did!


----------



## IHT

while i hope i wasn't a target (i'm not a FOG), my wife called me when i got off a few planes today (i'm in Tennessee for a bit) and told me that i got a package.

i don't know who it was from, but she said i got some cigars.

when i get home, i hope i'll be able to decipher what was sent and by whome.


----------



## floydp

IHT said:


> while i hope i wasn't a target (i'm not a FOG), my wife called me when i got off a few planes today (i'm in Tennessee for a bit) and told me that i got a package.
> 
> i don't know who it was from, but she said i got some cigars.
> 
> when i get home, i hope i'll be able to decipher what was sent and by whome.


Twernt me..


----------



## hollywood

floydp said:


> Twernt me..


Me neither. I may be targeting an awnry S-B, but it ain't this un! Although I did ask for your address 'cause I wanted to knock over your mailbox! :r


----------



## Foz

One FOG one not-so-FOG  
0305 0830 0003 8043 4025
0305 0830 0003 8043 4018
went out this morning


----------



## IHT

hollywood said:


> Me neither. I may be targeting an awnry S-B, but it ain't this un! Although I did ask for your address 'cause I wanted to knock over your mailbox! :r


all you have to do is wait til it snows then drive down my street. it happens about 3 times a year (2 yrs ago it happened twice in the same day).

i'll find out when i get home from this trip.


----------



## Guest

Range; *MARK*

Bearing; *MARK*

Open outer doors: *OUTER DOORS OPEN*

Launch torpedo; *FIRE*

Torpedo Away; *03010120000605249070*


----------



## txmatt

Aaron is in class all week (damn Exchange admins!) and his internet access at home is down (damn ComCast!).

So I took his bomb, packaged it up, and was going to send it via click-n-ship. My scales only goes up to 5 pounds though, and Aaron's weighed in at a hefty 7.9#. So I take off to make it to the Post Office by 5 yesterday, and the lobby kiosk is broken. UGH!

Get through the long line and I have to answer "Yes it contains liquid" (hint) and "no it is not hazardous, combustible, or perishable."

So Aaron (Hungsolo)'s 
DC # 0304 3490 0001 6708 9736

-Matt-


----------



## hollywood

IHT said:


> all you have to do is wait til it snows then drive down my street. it happens about 3 times a year (2 yrs ago it happened twice in the same day).
> 
> i'll find out when i get home from this trip.


That used to happen to us when we lived in the country. Curvy downhill raods and ice typically don't mix.

One of these days, somebody's gonna slip my your addie, and I'll kno wthat baby over the right way!!


----------



## SigEpGF

BOMBS AWAY!!! :gn :gn 

Two packages with highly explosive ordinance just left SoCal today.

Target #1 - FOG in the state of Connecticut

Target #2 - Must have Top Secret security clearance to find out who

No tracking numbers, because I bought prepaid stamps since USPS online won't print out my damn shipping labels... :c

:fu USPS Online!!!!

- SigEpGF

(May I add that both packages contain highly super top secret US embargoed material....!)


----------



## dadof3illinois

Package out today!!!! Should arrive Friday.


----------



## Jeff

*FOG Carpet Bombing*

Off to the post office now to send out two projectiles.


----------



## altbier

SigEpGF said:


> BOMBS AWAY!!! :gn :gn
> 
> Two packages with highly explosive ordinance just left SoCal today.
> 
> Target #1 - FOG in the state of Connecticut
> 
> Target #2 - Must have Top Secret security clearance to find out who
> 
> No tracking numbers, because I bought prepaid stamps since USPS online won't print out my damn shipping labels... :c
> 
> :fu USPS Online!!!!
> 
> - SigEpGF
> 
> (May I add that both packages contain highly super top secret US embargoed material....!)


I had the same problem, you need to into IE tools:internet options: and turn on the features about downloading software. USPS tries to download the label as a PDF file automatically and your browser isn't letting it.


----------



## SigEpGF

altbier said:


> I had the same problem, you need to into IE tools:internet options: and turn on the features about downloading software. USPS tries to download the label as a PDF file automatically and your browser isn't letting it.


Let me try that right now. Thanks man!

G


----------



## SigEpGF

SigEpGF said:


> Let me try that right now. Thanks man!
> 
> G


IT WORKED!!!!!!!! Thanks Altbier!


----------



## txmatt

You hear that whistle??


:gn 

:u :u :u


----------



## opus

BOMBS AWAY

DC 0304 1560 0000 3578 7294 :tg


----------



## hollywood

One down ..... three to go!!! My non FOG got his; now you FOGs are gonna get yours!!! HA HA HA!!


----------



## txmatt

Hopefully East coast damage reports start coming in here soon; the suspense is killin' me! I am eager to see what the other bombers sent, this is like Christmas in July! 

-Matt-


----------



## rumballs

I know that mine landed - we'll see if the target survived


----------



## Da Klugs

Out today

ED 820681905 US
ED 820681914 US

Saturday


----------



## Moglman-cl

OK. Coppertop may be psychic, since he felt the need to hire a family out of state just so he could have an excuse to escape the bombing run. Not a problem. The delayed timer is still intact.

Two more to go. I hate USPS and their worthless DC.


----------



## hollywood

USPS shows 3 of 4 delivered! Still no word from the sight of detonation, except for the first. May not be much left on the other end!? Hopefully some development of the carnage will be coming soon!? Not sure if they know what hit them! :r


----------



## IHT

txmatt said:


> So Aaron (Hungsolo)'s
> DC # 0304 3490 0001 6708 9736
> 
> -Matt-


i know who that went to... the ONLY person who lives in that damn town....
i wonder if keith is still alive?


----------



## IHT

Moglman said:


> OK. Coppertop may be psychic, since he felt the need to hire a family out of state just so he could have an excuse to escape the bombing run. Not a problem. The delayed timer is still intact.
> 
> Two more to go. I hate USPS and their worthless DC.


just to let two of you know, COPPERTOP is on a vacation. i called him, after my wife told me i got ANOTHER package (i was out of town as well), that he needed someone to check his mail...
he got 2 packages. 
he gets home on sunday night.

i'll make another post tonight with photos of what i was hit with.
I'M NOT A DAMN FOG, PEOPLE!!
i'm sooo not deserving of anything that was sent my way.​


----------



## galaga

IHT said:


> I'M NOT A DAMN FOG, PEOPLE!!
> 
> Yes, you are, it stands for frickin old grouch in your case
> i'm sooo not deserving of anything that was sent my way.​The Schofield Kid: Yeah, well, I guess he had it comin'.
> Bill Munny: We all got it comin', kid.


Yup, I got hit last night too with eight very nice cigars and a great butane mini-torch. That thing is way cool, thanks Moglman, I'll try to post pictures soon.
And like Greg said: I'm not a FOG

Little Bill Daggett: I don't deserve this...( to die like this. I was building a house.)
Bill Munny: Deserve's got nothin' to do with it.
[aims gun]
Little Bill Daggett: I'll see you in hell, William Munny.
Bill Munny: Yeah.
[fires]

Shut up galga and say thank you

Uh, thanks to Scott and Matt and Floyd and Anita and everyone else who had a hand in this.
I'm still not a FOG


----------



## RcktS4

IHT said:


> I'M NOT A DAMN FOG, PEOPLE!!
> i'm sooo not deserving of anything that was sent my way.​


Quit whining. Geez, some people will b!tch about anything.

You got what you deserved, punk! :fu

(Whoever hit IHT and/or Coppertop: NICE!)


----------



## hollywood

"We attempted to deliver your item at 10:03 am on July 08, 2005 in CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 20791 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."


CRAP! I hope he's not on vacation!


----------



## Moglman-cl

3 bombs sent, 3 bombs landed.

Whew...


----------

